# Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Torpedo Cigar Review - Good, Not Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Vendor's Claim:
"The oldest true Connecticut shade wrapper on the market is featured on the Vintage 1999 series. This mild, cedary cigar chang...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Torpedo Cigar Review - Good, Not Great


----------

